

CloudControl PaaS add-on for cloud-based image management - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/cloudcontrol_paas_add_on_for_cloud_based_image_management

======
nadavs
This blog post describes the new Cloudinary's add-on for cloudControl, a
popular European PaaS provider. Ruby on Rails, Django and PHP developers can
build and deploy their applications using cloudControl and use Cloudinary as
an add-on for uploading images to the cloud, performing image transformation &
manipulation and delivering optimized images through a fast CDN.

